# new layout ideas



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

hey guys, im building a layout and wanted to hear some opinions on my ideas. First off, i really want to try something unique, so I was thinking of making sort of a WWII battle scene with a train as the main focus (two to three buildings, scale infantry, and some tanks). I like trains and world war two, so it made sense to me haha. I am using a 26.5" by 46" board, so that kinda limits me in terms of size, so i was thinking sort of a run down train station in a rural area with trees. Any place i can find how exactly to give that "destroyed" look to a building, or will I have to go by trial and error? Any details on the best n scale tanks? Finally, I would appreciate any suggestions as far as wood kits of like 1940s railroad stations would go. Thanks guys, I appreciate any help and Ill post pictures when i get out of the design phase!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You should check out the thread / work / layout photos from our member Bakkers -- an Aussie from Down Under with a fabulous WWII layout. Unfortunately, his layout was damaged in the cyclone that hit the NE Aussie coast a few weeks ago. We're all hoping he can rebuilt at some point. Great inspiration for you, I suggest ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5185

TJ


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

wow that really looks great what he did there, much larger than what i am planning tho. im only thinking like one or two buildings sort of in a wilderness setting, rather than on the normandy coastline. Should be an interesting build i hope.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds Great Eric - Looking forward to progress - Steve


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

progress won't be coming for a while; can't really get much of a start with school in the way. as of now, it looks like it'll be a project for june after classes break. I've pretty much got most of the planning done, track layout is set, overally scenary is decided, hopefully it turns out the way i hope.


----------

